# FINISHED! Italeri's 1/35 PT-109



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Here are final finished photos of my PT-109. I hope you like them.









Phillip1


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

More photos part 2...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Last photos part 3...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

TA DAAAA!
Beautiful job, sir!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

As stated in the WIP, very well done, fantastic paint work!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I would have posted sooner but I had to pick my jaw off the floor. That's an amazing looking build, well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Groovy! Does Italeri sell the M3 gun separately? I've been wanting to get one for years and I can't get the Bronco Jeep with the gun hereabouts.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice clean work. 

No Italeri doesn't sell the gun separately. I'd get the Bronco one from Lucky Models.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John P, Sgthawker, iamweasel, walsing, Owen E Oulton, djnicks66,

Thank you very much for the compliments. 

Phillip1


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

The PT boat has always been a favourite subject of mine, although if I had it, I'd do it up as Commander McHale's PT-73. Unfortunately I don't have the space for it.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Outstanding! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Superb and stunning, thanks for showing.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Owen E Oulton said:


> The PT boat has always been a favourite subject of mine, although if I had it, I'd do it up as Commander McHale's PT-73. Unfortunately I don't have the space for it.


You could always pick up the Revell 1/72 scale PT-109 kit. It's not as detailed as the Italeri kit that Phillip built and the molds are more than 50 years old now, but it's fairly accurate, currrently available, and only about 13" long.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> You could always pick up the Revell 1/72 scale PT-109 kit. It's not as detailed as the Italeri kit that Phillip built and the molds are more than 50 years old now, but it's fairly accurate, currrently available, and only about 13" long.


The PT-73 in the TV show was actually a Vosper boat due to the lack of original Elco boats to use. Revell made a PT-73 kit for the TV show, and later sold it, with minor modifications (like radar) as a Vosper. It is/was fairly easy to come by. Revell Germany had the vosper out a few years ago. The kit still includes the TV show crew figures.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ace Airspeed and Cro-Magnon Man,

Thanks for the compliments.

Phillip1


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Very neat workmanship on this model and the paint job is every bit as nice as the build!


Agentsmith


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## beukipanzer (Aug 3, 2013)

I like it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

agentsmith, dreadnaught726, beukipanzer,

Thank you very much for the kind words.

Phillip1


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a really beautiful job on her. You should be very happy.....Cheers mark


----------

